# Radio Shack Calibration Table for 33-4050



## fkcfkc (Jul 26, 2010)

I thought I would try to "give back" and hoping this data is correct. I loaded the current .cal correction file for REW for the Radio Shack 33-4050 meter and then clicked on the various frequencies to get the reading I needed to correct by. I thought I would share. First column is frequency, second is how much you have to add to your reading

20.0, 9.1
22.0, 7.9
24.0, 6.9
26.0, 6.1
28.0, 5.3
30.0, 4.8
32.0, 4.3
34.0, 3.9
36.0, 3.5
38.0, 3.3
40.0, 3.0
42.0, 2.7
44.0, 2.5
46.0, 2.3
48.0, 2.1
50.0, 2.0
52.0, 1.9
54.0, 1.7
56.0, 1.6
58.0, 1.6
60.0, 1.5
62.0, 1.4
64.0, 1.3
66.0, 1.3
68.0, 1.2
70.0, 1.2
72.0, 1.1
74.0, 1.1
76.0, 1.0
78.0, 1.5
80.0, 1.0


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for the effort. For future reference, you can get very similar data by opening the .cal file in notepad. :T


----------

